# Tires for IH 464 with older



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

I have an IH464 with 2350 mount-o-Matic loader. 

Currently has some half assed road tires on the front. 

What tires would be appropriate for loader use? 

Can I put industrial tires on it? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Sorry. Currently has 235/85/16 tires on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2018)

For sure yes on the industrial tires. Heavy ply rating. Depending on your working area, maybe wider if the soil is soft. See Donald_A s post re tires.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

My tractor has trailer tires and the load rating exceeds the tractor. But best of all is they are a wide tire for better floatation on soft ground with a load in bucket


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Do you know what rims you have? Your tractor originally had 6.00-16 tires, probably 6"x16" rims (6" width x 16" diameter). Tire width may become a consideration, if too wide it will rub the axle. You can probably fit a 6.50x16 tire, maybe a 7.50x16 if you are lucky.


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

I can't see any markings on the rim. Just what's on the tire. Is there a direct correlation in car tire size to tractor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

Not to my knowledge....tractor tires are using the "old" measuring system width x diameter of wheel opening. Perhaps because they are not radials like road vehicle tires. I purchased my front tires at the place I have my van serviced...in my case 6.5 x 16. I could handle another inch in width if it were important to me. They mounted them and also obtained and mounted my new rear tires. Considering free mounting, their price was as good as any tractor tire source I found at the time and also the brand I wanted.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your tractor likely came with 600 - 16 agricultural tires on a 16 inch wheel of approximately 6 to 7.5" width for the tire bead spacing. With a loader you will likely want a four rib 6 ply biased F-2M tire in the 600 to 750 - 16 size. Any ag tire dealer can properly size the tire to the wheel.

It is common for people to install "will fit" automotive tires on older tractors, but is not recommended because the sidewall ply rating is usually so low on those as to be dangerous in loader use.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

I agree with RC Wells. You can look on tractordata and see what your tire options were spotta be. I know you want someone to tell you the width of the rims that are on your tractor, but this is not possible as: 1) there were options when new, and 2) someone may have changed 1 or more of them out over the years. Just gonna have to wait until you got the tires off to measure them. So, actually no guarantee they are a pair.


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Thanks guys. I'll take them off and figure it out before I buy.


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm jumping back on this old post after doing some research. I have found that many folks install ST high load rating trailer tires on these older tractors. 

I looked into the F-2M tires as RC Wells had suggested, but in the width that I think that I can handle (perhaps 8") the load rating is fairly small and I am worried that when I put the loader on it will "squash" the tire. I do see some load rating over 3000 each with a much wider widt (14" I think, unless I am reading the chart incorrectly).

If I put a ST Trailer tire load range E-G with individual tire rating of 3,000lb+ would that be better than the F-2M tires with lower ratings? Seems like the ST tires have higher ratings than the three or four rib ag tires?

Thanks again for the info.


----------

